# Leaving soon on a vintage moped.



## gaarie (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm just going to copy/paste some info from my mopedarmy.com topic. Hope you don't mind...








Some of you may have been following my thread regarding my preliminary test adventure. I rode from Asheville, NC to Chapel Hill, NC and back, a distance which somehow turned out to be around 525 miles, according to my digital odometer.

The ride went well with barely any problems, so it’s time to step it up. I’m going home to California. I plan on leaving this Friday. I have created a Twitter account to keep my family and friends updated. I have some pictures posted to my Flickr, and more will come, most likely after the journey.

I have planned my route carefully, taking into account terrain (minimizing 8mph uphills wherever possible) and budget. My goal is 4-5 weeks maximum on the road, though I know that repairs or unforeseeable events could make the trip a lot longer, or shorter (via Greyhound). I plan on stopping in Austin, TX and Tempe, AZ to visit ACR and The Tom Cruisers, since at least one member from each has offered me a warm place to stay. Email me phone numbers if you are along the way and want to party. bandrus [at] gmail [dot] com

The moped is a bone-stock 1980 Puch Newport II, recently purchased from a local college student. A digital speedometer has been added. 

I will be taking with me a sleeping bag, pad and a bivouac sack for sleeping, a Nikon D40x and several lenses, an extra gallon of fuel, a few tarps, and a backpack containing a few tshirts and pants, as well as medical supplies and bare necessities like trash bags, siphon, paracord, TP etc…

I have with me a knife for defense. Hopefully I will not be needing to use it.

Let me know what you think. Leave suggestions, criticisms, invites, whatever. I’ll reply to all until I leave.

Wish me luck.


----------



## gaarie (Jan 5, 2010)

and here is a detail on what my ped will look like on the cross country trip. plus a tire of course...


----------



## hshh (Jan 5, 2010)

looks pretty sweet, ive always thought about riding a moped accross the country , Good luck!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 6, 2010)

yeah, that's a fantasy ive had for many years, even did a good deal of research on it. are you really going to have that pack sitting that high behind you though? looks like it would be a little top heavy.


----------



## gaarie (Jan 6, 2010)

I will be wearing it on my back or placing it more at an angle, resting against my back. I did this on the way to Chapel Hill and found it wasn't too bad. I have very long legs, so they can actually reach the ground pretty easily (despite the freakishly tall bike seat mod) to catch my balance if needed.


----------



## sleep (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds like fun! I'm not to sure about the load distribution and that crazy seat mod I think you might run into problems both ergonomic and legal. I would try to lighten the load and keep the center of gravity lower. Finding a way of keeping the bags off to the side maybe set up as a type of saddle bag rather than piling it up so high would probably be a better option. Also assuming your bike is a 2 stoke make sure you keep a bottle of oil with you at all times it can be hard to come by.

Have a safe journey.

Check out this guys page hes done some long distance moped riding. 
http://www.mopedtrip.com/howididit/howididit01.html


----------



## pandapanda (Jan 7, 2010)

just the title of this thread made me sigh. who hasn't dreamed of just riding off on a vintage moped? the only thing i'd like better is riding off on a horse but i doubt i'd make it very far on roads.


----------



## gaarie (Jan 7, 2010)

sleep said:


> I'm not to sure about the load distribution and that crazy seat mod I think you might run into problems both ergonomic and legal. I would try to lighten the load and keep the center of gravity lower. Finding a way of keeping the bags off to the side maybe set up as a type of saddle bag rather than piling it up so high would probably be a better option. Also assuming your bike is a 2 stoke make sure you keep a bottle of oil with you at all times it can be hard to come by.



Thanks buddy, I put my heaviest things possible up front above the gas tank, which is what you want to do with a two wheeled vehicle for better control. Maybe I could figure a way to put my backpack up front too... 






I've lightened as much as possible, I only have a few pairs of tshirts, socks and underwear, as well as food. The rest is spare parts and oil and gas etc. I originally did hang my pad and tent from the side, and I probably would again if I had a tent this time, but you do make a very good point. I'll try to lower lower lower the COG.

As far as ergonomics, I am very tall. I've ridden 9+ hours on that seat, and it's actually more comfortable than the long seat that used to be on there (that got axed for storage space). Sure, my nuts fall asleep on this thing, but it's kind of a harley vs. a road bike as far as body position goes. With the long seat, my back was hurting extremely bad after 4 hours, and the pain stuck with me and built up. With my body at roughly a 45 degree angle, my blood flow and posture is better and no more back problems. My feet can still (deceptively) touch the ground too so at stop lights a little rest and stretch is not hard to get.



pandapanda said:


> just the title of this thread made me sigh. who hasn't dreamed of just riding off on a vintage moped? the only thing i'd like better is riding off on a horse but i doubt i'd make it very far on roads.



=] You could do it my friend. Also, read _The Last American Man_ by Elizabeth Gilbert if you are interested in modern horse travel.


----------



## sleep (Jan 8, 2010)

I also recommend wearing a high visibility vest like road crews use. I ride a small dual sport and wearing the vest makes me feel a little bit safer out on the road.


----------



## gaarie (Jan 8, 2010)

sleep said:


> I also recommend wearing a high visibility vest like road crews use. I ride a small dual sport and wearing the vest makes me feel a little bit safer out on the road.



you're so right. i'm low on budget so i might have to liberate one from somewhere, but i actually dreamed about said vest last night.


----------



## gaarie (Jan 8, 2010)

Date set for three days from now. I finally got most of the parts I needed. I'm glad I waited for them.


----------



## gaarie (Feb 17, 2010)

Everyone needs to do this. It's the greatest thing I've ever done in my life. 3,000 miles so far.... spent less than $100 on gas. View my mopedarmy topic if you're interested in all the details.


----------



## Veil of reality (Mar 4, 2010)

Sweet scooter man. I got some $5 leather mittens off harbor freight and I slide in a $1 chemical heat pack when shit gets fucking cold. 

Good luck!


----------



## zacharias (Oct 18, 2010)

I wanna do this!


----------

